# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  liquid dianabol?

## beefcake20

anyone ever seen liquid oral d-bol like this before?

----------


## strongmann

no, i've never seen this before and i wouldn't recommend taking it either! IMHO

strongmann

----------


## testosterona

it's prob just a local UG. use it if you trust your supplier

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Looks like something from GNC.

----------

